# Changing the routine



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

During our honey phase we were both into foreplay, trying new things, figuring each other out. In the end, I knew how to get her an O (Or 2 or 3 depending on the time of day and month) and for me, well, I'm pretty simple in the end. I like the lead up to sex. But now it's: OK we're having sex, we have this much time, my turn then yours, let's talk, clean up and go about our day. I want to bring some spicy back. Any tips...something I could use (No toys, she never liked toys), tips or tricks that wouldn't have her looking down at me with a "WTF" face...


----------



## quartz (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi there

How about being intimate somewhere other than the bedroom. Weekend in a hotel. Sex in the car or somewhere daring.

"Absence makes the heart grow fonder"..........

Regular sex (despite everything) will eventually become a routine. Try to refrain for a few days in order to remove the "familiarity" aspect.

"The journey is often better than the destination"..........

Try role playing,dressing up in uniforms etc...

Pretend you've just met and are dating from the beginning.

Regards.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

quartz said:


> Hi there
> 
> "Absence makes the heart grow fonder"..........
> 
> Regular sex (despite everything) will eventually become a routine. Try to refrain for a few days in order to remove the "familiarity" aspect.


you would think several months would really make that heart fonder :scratchhead:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Pick up a book similar to this for new ideas : Amazon.com: 365 Days of Sensational Sex : Tantalizing Tips and Techniques to Keep the Fires Burning All Year Long: Lou&#133;

Try a Sex Game for fun 5 Sex Games - AskMen.com

Try a Sex board game - some here on Amazon Amazon.com: Lover's Choice Discover Your Lover Game: Explore similar items

When vacation time comes, take her to place like this -where you have your own private pool in your room, mirrors on the ceiling. Just a change in atmosphere is amazing - what it can do for Passion. Bring along Romantic music to fill the room . All-Inclusive Romantic Weekend Getaways in the Pocono Mountains

Surprise her with some lingerie, buy some hand cuffs, try some new flavored lube, Adam & Eve has quite the variety. Flavored Sex Lubes - Sex Lube - Adam & Eve Adult Store

Get a book on "Erotic massage", maybe rent some instructional videos on how to spice it up . Loving Sex 

If she is not against porn, try some PlayGirl Dvd's - these are not hard core and appeal to many women.


----------

